# Importing wood into the UK from the US?



## gex23 (18 Feb 2012)

As per the title really.

I've ordered some driftwood from a company based in the US, which will be shipped over here in the next week or two.

Has anyone else ever done this and had any issues with Customs refusing permission for it to come through the UK borders? I've looked on the Customs and Excise website and can't find a specific prohibition on wood.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Antipofish (18 Feb 2012)

gex23 said:
			
		

> As per the title really.
> 
> I've ordered some driftwood from a company based in the US, which will be shipped over here in the next week or two.
> 
> ...



I should not imagine so.  People bring wood in all the time.


----------



## gex23 (18 Feb 2012)

Excellent news. That's put my mind at ease a little.

I just have to wait for the ludicrous customs clearing time, followed by the duty and VAT charges


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Feb 2012)

should be fine.  Tom Barr is one to check in the future for bringing wood in


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Feb 2012)

You may think so but its not quite that easy Ive just gone throw this but with plants from the USA and spoke to defra and gatwick customs department and to import something its quite a complicated job 

and would not be surprised if the wood would be treated the same as tropical plants that are imported as it still got to be inspected when it arrives. 

There's more information here 
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/PDF/FCPH001. ... CPH001.pdf


----------



## Radik (18 Feb 2012)

You pay import duty on wood you will get note from carrier to pay for duty and handling fee. Depends on price if over some amount you pay also UK tax.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Feb 2012)

As long as it's coming by post should be fine. You can't bring it on the plane with you 100% sure.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Feb 2012)

I have received many boxes of wood from Tom, no issue.  


___________________________


----------



## Antipofish (19 Feb 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I have received many boxes of wood from Tom, no issue.
> 
> 
> ___________________________



And no aditional charges Luis ?


----------



## gex23 (19 Feb 2012)

Thanks for all the responses.

The wood is being supplied by thedriftwoodstore.com and is mainly oak / sycamore, so i'm hopeful it'll be ok.

Thanks again

Anthony.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (20 Feb 2012)

I'm sure people have had wood from USA delivered.

I'm sure it will have import conditions as it a natural wooden root and not be processed in anyway also there certain types of wood banned and there are strict restriction on types of hardwood imported in to UK.

I'm sure that imported natural woods are treated the same as tropical plants and needs to have a planetary certificate and you need to inform defra of its arrival so it can be inspected like every deliver of plants from out the EU has to they check for pest, disease and to see if it a banned martial. 

There can be a £5000 fine for ignoring this i would give DEFRA a ring ASAP and Check as the forest commission website is now down so cannot copy some brief bits of the text to show you.    

I know George has had dealing with defra maybe he can clear some of this up i know importing plants your self is very difficult process and basically told by defra its not worth the handling cost for importing $60 of plants easy to find a plant handler at gatwick get them to do it for me.

You also got to consider things like sudden oak death which has hit the american oak forest very hard over past few year although we have sudden oak death present in the UK they would like to stop new strains entering the UK and wiping its 1000 year old forests out. So I can see the import of oak being strictly control and especially as it not been processed in anyway and is 100% natural there got to be conditions on its import from outside of the EU


----------



## gex23 (21 Feb 2012)

After consideration, i've decided to cancel my order with the supplier. Thanks for all the replies, they helped a lot.

Anyone know when another import of Manzanita is due?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Feb 2012)

Think that was a wise idea ive just been reading throw the PDF from forestry commission and it said

It is important that you read all parts of this guide before attempting to import any wood, wood products or bark. The requirements it describes may change at short notice, so if you are in doubt, or wish to check the current restrictions, contact the Forestry Commission Plant Health Service.

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/PDF/FCPH001. ... CPH001.pdf

After reading it you would have condition on importing Oak from USA and there are strict condition on its import very interesting read if you got a min


----------



## gex23 (23 Feb 2012)

Cheers for the information sussex_cichlids.

I'm going with a selection of Manzanita direct from Tom Barr all being well.

Anthony


----------



## sussex_cichlids (23 Feb 2012)

That's OK Anthony 

I was glad i could help lot people don't understand how complicated are import laws are we not quite got as bad as Australia yet but we still have very strict import conditions on most natural products imported from outside the EU


----------



## gex23 (23 Feb 2012)

It makes sense tbh!

From what i've read / heard - Toms imports are fine coming through customs though? I'll get clarification on this before I go ahead and order 

Anthony


----------

